# Murray Carter Open House



## add (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope, don't work for him.... 

But we recently moved to the Portland, OR area and thought I could catch him, among other custom makers, at any local gun/knife shows (since Blade Show West is now on indefinite hiatus). 
So I sent an email about his schedule and Jason sent me this reply:

_"Murray probably won't be doing any knife/gun shows any time soon, but *we're having an open house on Nov. 18-19*. People are invited to come camp out on the property and enjoy sharpening seminars, book discussions, and talk with other knife folks. It'll be a lot of fun."_

Just a heads up....


----------

